# Touchpad won't work / module won't load

## Kilteroff

This is on a HP Chromebook 14. It's a whole thing, some Chromium dev has patched it upstream but it's not in our version apparently. 'Buntu and Arch and various others have their fixes..   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2190187&p=12858104#post12858104 https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Chromebook#Touchpad_and_Touchscreen_kernel_modules https://github.com/masmullin2000/arch-c720p/blob/master/touch.sh  I'm a bit lost though, I don't know how to hack this together myself. For whatever reason the chromeos_laptop module refuses to load for me.

conf.d 

```
/etc/conf.d/modules="ath9k atl1 chromeos_laptop i2c-designware-core i2c-designware-pci i2c-designware-platform"
```

kernel 

```
cat /usr/src/linux/new.config | grep CHROME

CONFIG_CHROME_PLATFORMS=y

CONFIG_CHROMEOS_LAPTOP=y

CONFIG_CHROMEOS_PSTORE=y

```

but lsmod 

```

Module                                Size       Used by

i2c_designware_pci            3427      0 

x86_pkg_temp_thermal      6559      0 

ath9k                                   102121  0 

ath9k_common                   1722      1 ath9k

ath9k_hw                            386177  2 ath9k_common,ath9k

ath                                      18450  3 ath9k_common,ath9k,ath9k_hw

i2c_designware_platform   3014  0 

i2c_designware_core          6413  2 i2c_designware_pci,i2c_designware_platform

```

This is in dmesg.. 

```

[    0.213954] ACPI: Sleep Button [TPAD]

[    0.214026] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:01/input/input3

```

 probably shouldn't be appearing as a sleep button..

Here's me X log

```
X.Org X Server 1.15.0

Release Date: 2013-12-27

[     5.502] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[     5.502] Build Operating System: Linux 3.14.14-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[     5.502] Current Operating System: Linux shatterdome 3.14.14-gentoo #8 SMP Mon Sep 22 17:15:02 EDT 2014 x86_64

[     5.502] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.14.14-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro

[     5.502] Build Date: 16 September 2014  07:43:35PM

[     5.502]  

[     5.502] Current version of pixman: 0.32.4

[     5.502]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[     5.502] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[     5.502] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Sep 30 13:56:54 2014

[     5.505] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[     5.505] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[     5.507] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[     5.507] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[     5.507] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[     5.507] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[     5.507] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

[     5.507] (==) Automatically adding devices

[     5.507] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[     5.507] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[     5.508] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[     5.508]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     5.508] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[     5.508]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     5.508] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[     5.508]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     5.508] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[     5.508]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     5.508] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[     5.508]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     5.508] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[     5.508]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     5.508] (==) FontPath set to:

[     5.508] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[     5.508] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[     5.508] (II) Loader magic: 0x808c60

[     5.508] (II) Module ABI versions:

[     5.508]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[     5.508]    X.Org Video Driver: 15.0

[     5.508]    X.Org XInput driver : 20.0

[     5.508]    X.Org Server Extension : 8.0

[     5.508] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[     5.509] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0a06:103c:21ed rev 11, Mem @ 0xe0000000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00001800/64

[     5.509] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[     5.509] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[     5.509] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[     5.509] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[     5.509] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[     5.509] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[     5.509] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[     5.509] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[     5.509] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[     5.509] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[     5.509] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[     5.509] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[     5.509] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[     5.509] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[     5.509] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[     5.509] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[     5.509] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[     5.510] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[     5.510] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[     5.510] Initializing built-in extension Present

[     5.510] Initializing built-in extension DRI3

[     5.510] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[     5.510] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[     5.510] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[     5.510] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[     5.510] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[     5.510] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[     5.510] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[     5.510] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[     5.515] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[     5.527] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     5.527]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 1.0.0

[     5.527]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 8.0

[     5.527] (==) AIGLX enabled

[     5.528] Loading extension GLX

[     5.528] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[     5.528] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 1

[     5.528] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 2

[     5.528] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 3

[     5.528] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 4

[     5.528] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[     5.528] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[     5.528] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[     5.531] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     5.531]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 2.21.15

[     5.531]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[     5.531]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0

[     5.531] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[     5.531] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module modesetting

[     5.531] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[     5.531] (II) Unloading modesetting

[     5.531] (EE) Failed to load module "modesetting" (module does not exist, 0)

[     5.531] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[     5.531] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[     5.531] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[     5.531] (II) Unloading fbdev

[     5.531] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[     5.531] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[     5.532] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[     5.532] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[     5.532] (II) Unloading vesa

[     5.532] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[     5.532] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:

        i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,

        915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,

        Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

        GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, HD Graphics,

        HD Graphics 2000, HD Graphics 3000, HD Graphics 2500,

        HD Graphics 4000, HD Graphics P4000, HD Graphics 4600,

        HD Graphics 5000, HD Graphics P4600/P4700, Iris(TM) Graphics 5100,

        HD Graphics 4400, HD Graphics 4200, Iris(TM) Pro Graphics 5200

[     5.532] (++) using VT number 7

[     5.540] (II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

        "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[     5.540] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[     5.540] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[     5.540] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[     5.540] (--) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) HD Graphics

[     5.540] (--) intel(0): CPU: x86-64, sse2, sse3, ssse3, sse4.1, sse4.2

[     5.540] (**) intel(0): Framebuffer tiled

[     5.540] (**) intel(0): Pixmaps tiled

[     5.540] (**) intel(0): "Tear free" disabled

[     5.540] (**) intel(0): Forcing per-crtc-pixmaps? no

[     5.540] (II) intel(0): Output eDP1 has no monitor section

[     5.540] (--) intel(0): found backlight control interface intel_backlight (type 'raw')

[     5.540] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 has no monitor section

[     5.540] (--) intel(0): Output eDP1 using initial mode 1366x768 on pipe 0

[     5.540] (==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[     5.540] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[     5.540] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[     5.540] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[     5.540] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[     5.545] (II) intel(0): SNA initialized with Haswell (gen7.5, gt1) backend

[     5.545] (==) intel(0): Backing store enabled

[     5.545] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[     5.546] (II) intel(0): HW Cursor enabled

[     5.546] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[     5.547] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[     5.547] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[     5.547] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965

[     5.547] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

[     5.547] (==) intel(0): hotplug detection: "enabled"

[     5.547] (--) RandR disabled

[     5.591] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[     5.591] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

[     5.591] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

[     5.591] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile

[     5.591] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[     5.591] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[     5.591] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB

[     5.591] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

[     5.591] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[     5.591] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness

[     5.591] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized i965

[     5.591] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[     5.594] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1366x768@60.0 on pipe 0 using eDP1, position (0, 0), rotation normal

[     5.606] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 361 x 203

[     5.655] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event4)

[     5.655] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     5.655] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[     5.655] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[     5.657] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     5.657]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 2.8.2

[     5.657]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[     5.657]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 20.0

[     5.657] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[     5.657] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[     5.657] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[     5.657] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[     5.657] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[     5.657] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[     5.657] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input4/event4"

[     5.657] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[     5.657] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     5.657] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[     5.657] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[     5.684] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event5)

[     5.684] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     5.684] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[     5.684] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[     5.684] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[     5.684] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[     5.684] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[     5.684] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[     5.684] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input5/event5"

[     5.684] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[     5.684] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     5.684] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[     5.684] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[     5.684] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[     5.685] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     5.685] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[     5.685] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[     5.685] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[     5.685] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[     5.685] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[     5.685] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[     5.685] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1/event1"

[     5.685] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[     5.685] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     5.685] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[     5.685] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[     5.685] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)

[     5.685] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     5.685] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     5.685] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event2)

[     5.685] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     5.685] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sleep Button'

[     5.685] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[     5.685] (**) evdev: Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[     5.685] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x3

[     5.685] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Found keys

[     5.685] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[     5.685] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2/event2"

[     5.685] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[     5.685] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     5.685] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[     5.685] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[     5.686] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event3)

[     5.686] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     5.686] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sleep Button'

[     5.686] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[     5.686] (**) evdev: Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[     5.686] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x3

[     5.686] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Found keys

[     5.686] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[     5.686] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:01/input/input3/event3"

[     5.686] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[     5.686] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     5.686] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[     5.686] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[     5.686] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[     5.687] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HP Truevision HD (/dev/input/event8)

[     5.687] (**) HP Truevision HD: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     5.687] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'HP Truevision HD'

[     5.687] (**) HP Truevision HD: always reports core events

[     5.687] (**) evdev: HP Truevision HD: Device: "/dev/input/event8"

[     5.687] (--) evdev: HP Truevision HD: Vendor 0xbda Product 0x5776

[     5.687] (--) evdev: HP Truevision HD: Found keys

[     5.687] (II) evdev: HP Truevision HD: Configuring as keyboard

[     5.687] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb2/2-3/2-3:1.0/input/input8/event8"

[     5.687] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HP Truevision HD" (type: KEYBOARD, id 11)

[     5.687] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     5.687] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[     5.687] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[     5.687] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:1017 (/dev/input/event9)

[     5.687] (**) Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:1017: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[     5.687] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:1017'

[     5.687] (**) Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:1017: always reports core events

[     5.687] (**) evdev: Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:1017: Device: "/dev/input/event9"

[     5.687] (--) evdev: Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:1017: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xc52b

[     5.687] (--) evdev: Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:1017: Found 20 mouse buttons

[     5.687] (--) evdev: Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:1017: Found scroll wheel(s)

[     5.687] (--) evdev: Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:1017: Found relative axes

[     5.687] (--) evdev: Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:1017: Found x and y relative axes

[     5.687] (II) evdev: Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:1017: Configuring as mouse

[     5.687] (II) evdev: Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:1017: Adding scrollwheel support

[     5.687] (**) evdev: Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:1017: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[     5.687] (**) evdev: Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:1017: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[     5.688] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb2/2-8/2-8:1.2/0003:046D:C52B.0004/0003:046D:C52B.0005/input/input9/event9"

[     5.688] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:1017" (type: MOUSE, id 12)

[     5.688] (II) evdev: Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:1017: initialized for relative axes.

[     5.688] (**) Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:1017: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[     5.688] (**) Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:1017: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[     5.688] (**) Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:1017: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[     5.688] (**) Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:1017: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[     5.688] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:1017 (/dev/input/mouse0)

[     5.688] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     5.688] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     5.688] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event7)

[     5.688] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     5.688] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[     5.688] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[     5.688] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

[     5.688] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[     5.688] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[     5.688] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[     5.688] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input6/event7"

[     5.688] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 13)

[     5.688] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     5.688] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[     5.689] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[     5.689] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event6)

[     5.689] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     5.689] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    11.343] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LGD", prod id 947

[    11.343] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    11.344] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   76.30  1366 1414 1446 1610  768 771 776 790 -hsync -vsync (47.4 kHz eP)

[    11.344] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   50.87  1366 1414 1446 1610  768 771 776 790 -hsync -vsync (31.6 kHz e)

```

And I cobbled together a x.conf

```
/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf 

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "touchpad peppy cyapa catchall"

        Driver "synaptics"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:01/input/input3"

        Option "VertEdgeScroll" "on"

        Option "CircularScrolling" "on"

        Option "VertScrollDelta" "-111"

        Option "HorizScrollDelta" "-111"

        Option "TapButton1" "1"

EndSection

```

But all that accomplished was getting synaptics to throw an error on desktop load and an entry for touchad in KDE system settings instead of absolutely nothing happening. 

I have synaptiks installed: kde-misc/synaptiks

      Latest version available: 0.8.1-r4

      Latest version installed: 0.8.1-r4

and INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics evdev" in my make.conf, should that be synaptiks?

I know this is a mess of information, but I'm at my wits end. I've gotten absolutely everything else working on this beast, lost on this though.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Well not sure about your post.

Have you tried the newest kernel?

have you checked lspci output? you need to set options according to your hardware which hint lspci gives?

You need to set those things in your kernel, and than build that kernel and boot from it.

----------

## Kilteroff

I upgraded, the chrome modules still won't load, neither will the designware modules now either.

```

# for a list of modules and their options.

modules="ath9k atl1 chromeos_laptop i2c-designware-core i2c-designware-pci i2c-designware-platform"

analog@shatterdome ~ $ uname -a

Linux shatterdome 3.16.3-gentoo #2 SMP Wed Oct 1 18:17:34 EDT 2014 x86_64 Intel(R) Celeron(R) 2955U @ 1.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

analog@shatterdome ~ $ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CHROMEOS

CONFIG_CHROMEOS_LAPTOP=m

CONFIG_CHROMEOS_PSTORE=m

analog@shatterdome ~ $ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep DESIGNWARE

CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_CORE=y

CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SPI_DESIGNWARE is not set

analog@shatterdome ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

x86_pkg_temp_thermal     6559  0 

ath9k                  87334  0 

ath9k_common           13714  1 ath9k

ath9k_hw              388453  2 ath9k_common,ath9k

ath                    18642  3 ath9k_common,ath9k,ath9k_hw

```

----------

